# What's next



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Every year I ask the group what I can do to make P&S better. That doesn't mean I can or will implement every suggestion, but I'll do what I can with the best ideas.

Most of what you see here is the result of good suggestions from the group.

So I'll kick it off: Supporters and mods can now comment on all photos in the gallery--sort of an extension to the existing forum.

Let's hear your ideas.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Stats*

How about some type of stats forum where we keep stats of the biggest catches of the year per species.

Obviously we would have to lay down a few ground rules and regulations (Photo with tape measure/weight/witness/moderator approval, etc) and keep the competitive spirit going!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

It would be nice to maybe arrange for one or two get togathers this summer..The radio control airplane group that I belong to get togather at least twice during the summer. Drinks, bs, good friends, drinks , bs...We really enjoy it..


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Maybe having a return receipt feature for PMs?  

Never mind, I know the story.  

.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I'd really like to see the return of the







guy.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

dont know if this is doable.

How about some type of log book for supporters. Some where were you login your results for the day. It could be a form where you fill in the blanks, like tide ,temp, time, moon phase. Basically some type of statistical database.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Has anyone ventured into doing an "Adopt A Highway" or "Adopt A Beach?" I think that would show some people that a lot of fisherman do care about the environment. Especially the ones that have the mindset that fisherman leave their trash and refuse everywhere. I know that there is a cleanup tourney in March, but I was thinking along the lines of having a sign up saying that the beach or stretch of highway was designated as a Pierandsurf.com cleanup zone.

I know there is a strong group here, and a lot have pick up trucks. It really isn't that much work and it's something to be proud of. Maybe a stretch of 64 in Hampton Roads.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Another Idea*

Two Words.

Online Jukebox.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Flea, I can't think of a single thing that you already haven't done for us.

Thanks.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Update the Hot Spots Board. I'd to see a few more hot spots on the whole east coast. I've always looking for new spot to fish and dont mind the drive. If not the whole east coast, how about a few spots in NY. 

Just a thought!!!


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

*Next Level*

It's hard to upgrade something that's already excellent. Congratulations...

...but, why not take this project to the next level (widen the project).

It would be nice to have a database area.
U.S. is a huge country, it would be great to have one or several maps per state of piers, beaches, (fishing spots) locations.
The same aplies to fish species specs , rigs, bait, etc., (per state)  
That would be excelent.  

Do you want to hear something radical. I think that this website should have more support $$$. But insted of the fishermen, why not tackle stores, fishing gear companies, etc. We talk so many times about them (they are already having free "pub").
I wouldn't mind pub banner on top of each page or a pub mailling list of fishing gear (I would even appreciate to receive news "pub" of fishing gear).
Dont get me wrong, I just say this because in some countries, if you only had support from the sport fishermen you wouldn't have money (the great majority wouldn't be able to support the project, they are usually mid-low classes).
More money = More Information (bigger website and also bigger shoreline fishing community).

Pedro


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Technical Forum*

How about a forum that members can post there favorite rig's, what type of line they use, shock leaders, ect. We see this information on the various state boards or the open forum but having it in one site would be convenint.

Also there were serveral members talking/looking at kayak's for fishing this past fall and serveral more that are aready kayak fishing. A kayak fishing forum would be nice.


Robert


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Anybody know if there is a way to attatch a word document? Have a log be willing to share, just save it or print copies out.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*How about ...*

a hottie of the week site?


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*How-To*

Perhaps a "How-To" section dedicated to various mods...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> a hottie of the week site?



Bob would look good in a wig and some make up....NOT!!!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*One other idea*

How about a forum for those of us with 4X4s. I would really like to see a local forum to discuss the ins and outs of driving on the beach, what's new in the off-road world, vehicles, accessories, ect. 
Flea, this might lead to some sponsoring from places like Pungo Offroad, Off Road Innovations, ect., just to name a couple in Virginia. 
Just a thought.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

/Bob do have nice teeth though!!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

How about a freshwater forum....and the burf smilies..


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*I thought there already was one*



> How about a freshwater forum....and the burf smilies..


Isn't this were the freshwater topics belong?

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=22


I'm just kidding. I'll go catfishin' with ya anytime!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Flea*

Main thing is that you are a "Standupguy". 

Making sure the topics are fishin related,on the forums that *need to be that way* . Caring enough to ask the forum *"what kind of ideas can be brought forth to make this forum better"* . Being there to answer questions,be it a moderator,supporter, or regular poster..

*These are the things that make up a good forum* .. I'm kinda on the same track as Wilber,*"seems to me,you already have all the bases covered"*


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

This might be hard but how about links to webcams other than that the site is great even with out any changes


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

*A fishing tips, and tackle section*

Where people can ask and post answers to questions strickly about gear, rate rod and reels, talk about knots, line, and brand names. Also for some of the ol salts to share some tricks of the trade like casting and new ideas from the young pups, Like magging or moding old reels. But not limited to the above. lets talk about boots, jackets, hoods, lures, sand spikes, gloves, trucks...you get the picture. 
Chapa


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

It just ain't the same without the







guy.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

we need more posts from this guy:









he's just too kewl


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Yea, that reminds me. We need more pictures. But of course, that's not Flea's job. It's up to us.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

gear talk would be good...not just distance casting...some of us use the less expensive stuff and some of it works pretty good...it would also be nice if the "where to fish" area was expanded and kept more up to date...you could add headboat and charter links here...


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Active Topics List*

Matt - Does vBulletin support an Active Topics link?

I like to go through many areas, but I could see what was active with new posts on a board wide basis with that sort of link.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i'm suprised nobody mentioned some sort of chat room...with this bunch i'm sure that could get interesting... maybe even a supporters chat too, give people a little more motive to sign up.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Sand Flea the job you have done is the best!! 
NOW HOW ABOUT A COPY OF YOUR LOG BOOK FOR THE SUPPORTERS! You have to pay to play. Hey you asked. I do understand the detail you have, which is worth alot. I would understand keep portions out of the public record. But the general times for xy-z run would good for many.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*You have the whole Winter to write!*



CrawFish said:


> Update the Hot Spots Board. I'd to see a few more hot spots on the whole east coast. I've always looking for new spot to fish and dont mind the drive. If not the whole east coast, how about a few spots in NY.
> 
> Just a thought!!!


If everyone would write one article (couple of paragraphs each), the Hot Spots page would contain lots of stuff for everyone. Just go out, take a couple of photos, and jot down information on the hot spot and send it to Flea. He'll do a little tweaking - and Bam! Hot Spot article! I plan on writing a couple myself this year - Roosevelt Inlet, DE and the Susky Flats in the Northern Chesapeake - and I haven't fished either one of them!  

Guess being a Native New Yorker (Peekskill on the Hudson), I should put together a hot spot article for you New Yorkers although I have not saltwater fished there in over 10 years.  Come on guys...Ante up... just kidding.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

How about instead of having
the number of posts listed for 
each member, that we could
have a title when you hit
a certain number of posts.

Example:

0 - 299 New Member
300 - 749 Regular Member
749 - 999 Senior Member
1000 - 2000 ??????


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Talapia said:


> 0 - 299 New Member
> 300 - 749 Regular Member
> 749 - 999 Senior Member
> 1000 - 2000 ??????



Or ...

0 - 299 Sea Scum
300 - 749 Thumb Burners
749 - 999 Ocean Masters
1000 + Master Baiters 

One Tequila, Two Tequila, Three Tequila ... What comes after 3hree?


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

HighCap56 said:


> Or ...
> 
> 0 - 299 Sea Scum
> 300 - 749 Thumb Burners
> ...


 But there must be another level where FLF would reside, with his 3,151 posts.

0-299 Piglet
300-749 Sow
749-2999 Boar
3000+ SOOOOOEEEEE !!!!!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

can't fish today said:


> But there must be another level where FLF would reside, with his 3,151 posts.
> 
> 0-299 Piglet
> 300-749 Sow
> ...


LOL


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Okay, here we go:

Dixie: Biggest species per year is handled by each state's saltwater fishing tourney. It'd be too time-intensive for me to verify and handle it all back here.

jcreamer: We'll definitely have more get-togethers this year. They are cropping up more and more.

Bubbablue: If the supporters want the return receipt feature to come back, just PM me and gripe. If more than a handful do it, it'll come back.

CrawFish: We are desperately in need of Hot Spots updates, but I can't handle it anymore. It was horrendously time-consuming (and frankly, really expensive when I was paying $5 per profile several years back). I want to use wiki software to create a surf fishing wikipedia for the East and Gulf Coasts. Any programmers out there please suggest good wiki software.

Robert: I think the current Open Forum can handle rigs that people want to post, but I like the yak idea. How many folks want a kayak board?

Newsjeff: Hottie of the week? Now is this just found pr0n or are we picking a fishing lady? I fear this one will end in members screaming, "My eyes! My eyes!"

Still Skatin: I've tried chat rooms several times, and they were as successful as a children's retreat at the Neverland Ranch. Not saying I'll never consider it again, but I think people are better sticking to using AIM and putting their AIM name in their profiles.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I like the kayak forum idea. I'd like to see a kayak outing this year as well.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Roosevelt Inlet*

Hey Ron(Sandcrab) it got a make over;its set up almost like IRI.Two years ago the jetties were submerged and there was a nice Flounder hole in between the two submerged jetties.Now its one big long jetty that goes about a 1/4 mile out.Might be an intresting setup.As for the hotspots page I'm not sure if it would go back up might be good to keep them spots secret but its also good to tell folks about them 6 one half dozen the other.Hey Flea;do you think we have enough DE members to split the board up between MD and DE?


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*My 1 Cent*

Might I suggest an area for those that may need the immediate notification of the freshest or newly available early season bait or shops that are "ahead of others" in the way of a fair shot for those who aren't "fair weather" fisherman (fishs' year round) in addtion would it be "lame" to include real time opening or changed hours for the local or coastal piers and surf access sites. Maybe just simply an addition for the present local water temps and what new or resident fish may have come into the bays so that others might conjegate to form "new season fish parties.

Last and of course the least,any new current available resources that would help all of us including the advent such as season passes o f DNR and other newly offered group or pierand surf.com supporters might "cash in" on the heads up?

i realize these may be redundant to all, but it's my take on this ever expanding excellent site that was built for us. what the hec would i be like if it weren't here for all to fill in between the "strikes" to come.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*jigmaker*

I think a kayak outing could be very possible.

We are forming a new kayak fishing group for the Southern Chesapeake area and we will be meeting for the first time in two weeks. 

There are at least 5 members on this board that get together w/ other kayakers and yak/fish threwout the year. 

I have been yak fishing with as many as 8 others on a single trip. 

Kayak fishing is gaining popularity and a lot cheaper then buying a boat. Plus its great exercise.

With more and more fishing access being taking away from the shore fisherman I would be very thankful to have a kayak fishing fourm.


Robert


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I guess that means no


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

can't fish today said:


> I guess that means no


Yeah Flea, bring back puke dude!!!! 

That was my favorite back when I could delete my Msgs.  

OBTW, I hated the return receipt thing, good riddance.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Ummm, how about a picture of the month award? Have every Supporter get a chance to vote for it. Seems like the majority of the Supporters here have access to digital cameras now. No sweat off of your back to do something easy like that.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

JIGMAKER said:


> I like the kayak forum idea. I'd like to see a kayak outing this year as well.



yeah flea...how bout a yak board.....I need ideas on how ta drink beers on a yak  .....



But,seriously,tho,plannin a trip ta Oyster,to see if'n I can find that Barrier Island honey hole...but gonna swing that idea with some fellow yakkers...would be stupid ta go at that alone


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

No need for yak's board. Just put a boating/yakking board.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> No need for yak's board. Just put a boating/yakking board.


HAt as the moderator?....he'd pass out if'n he saw a yak   prolly get him stumped,since there ain't no motor

That idea would be kewl...how bout it, flea?


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

first and foremost this is a great site.. i would like to see more thing in the where to fish catagory. there are some many places to fish that people odn't know about. i'm not taking about givnig away a secret spor but there are aot more places than what u have on there right now. also i think that having a board for fishing tackle would be great one where people could talk about rigs bait line hooks ect... also a place u can check the regs for different species for fish.. hope this help thanksfor everything u do


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thinking about yakking? 

Check this out 

Borrowed this link from DD's site!


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I like the Korean guy's commentation on how he was saying the orca killed the guy. Nice recovery! Do they teach that in kayaking classes? If so, how much does it cost?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

*Kayak FIshing Fourm*

As president of the newly formed Tidewater Kayak Anglers Association, I humbly request kayak fishing forum on pier and surf. 

Oh yea that Ocra thing is fake, it is an ad for poweraide.


----------

